# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software)  مشكل في نوكيا n73

## hicham zize

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم لدي مشكلة في NOKIA N73 وهي هده الرسالة التي تظهر عند تشغيله impossible d'allumer le téléphone
contactez votre revendeur تظهر وبعد قليل ينطفئ الجهاز

----------

